# Garden Status 2017 [Retired]



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might be a little early to start this thread......except for those who live in southern states. I'm thinking Texas.....:laugh:

Got my new seed catalog......pretty much right on time depending on what type and how much seed you need. Wait too long and you will be locked out on some seeds when they sell all available stock.

My garden will be much smaller this year and moved to a better protected area......inside my fenced yard. I don't plan on freezing or canning any vegetables this time around.....all will be eaten fresh.

I'm still determined to try my hand at 'Corleone' tomatoes after striking out on 3 previous attempts. Deer love 'mater plants but I have yet to see a deer in my fenced yard.....rabbits get in on occasion but the dogs take care of them. Too much of a pain to erect temporary fence so I'll just move the garden to an area that is already fenced.....:thumb: As for the dogs, I'll drive a few posts and string some cheap 'caution tape' and hope it works. 

I plan on starting seeds mid March.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On the "In Your Garden" show last Sat., Ron Wilson said it's time to start choosing from our seed catalogs. You're right on time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I sowed seeds in a flat early in January ( with full moon ) and just finished moving the last seedling to individual 6-packs.

I planted Cilantro Basil, onions and thyme in December so they are pretty far along now. 'maters, Jalapenos, Cayenne and Habaneros are about 1.5 inches and looking good

Everything is in the greenhouse now, but temps are getting warmer, so I'll be putting the cilantro in the outside pots this weekend. Shooting to have everything in the ground by March 1


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Going through the seed catalog now......Corleone's are still 90¢ a seed. Gonna go with a few I tried before......Nugget and Sugary.....both cherries. 

Done.....seeds are ordered. 4 kinds of 'mater plants.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Seeds are on their way according to email from Park......:thumb:

One of my favorite programs was "Crockett's Victory Garden".......back in the 70's....:laugh: Many other good programs from PBS back then.....Julia Child, Justin Wilson, Bob Ross, etc..


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Seeds are here. In another month they get started......might do peppers a week earlier. Not much of a window in this area.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

View attachment 301105
The Babies this morning . . This is about half of the crop so far . . This is the first year I have grown Geraniums from seed and looks like it will be successful

I potted some Cilantro in the large pots that will be home for the little darlin's for the next few months. The Basil will be next. Still too early to put anything in the ground, we almost always have one last frost in February


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lookin' good so far......:thumb:

I'm a month out on starting any seeds......thinkin' about rigging up an 'over-shelf' above my desk for the heat. Once they sprout I'll have to move the critters to a location with better lighting......or adjust my blinds to let sunlight in. My desk on an exterior wall.....centered on the window. Faces West and the afternoon sun can be brutal.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

First time in 3 or 4 years I get to plant a garden again. And I have miss my home grown produce.

Warm enough during most days here now to put the seed trays in direct sun on the deck. Just starting as I don't want things too tall before transplanting. Last average frost around here is April 15. 

I finally got myself some pear seeds in seedling stage now. I have been trying years to get these to even sprout. At least now I can purchase pears from Tram-law (Wal-mart) in variety I like and get my trees that way. I just didn't want to spent $30 a tree.

The reg garlic and the garlic chives are already up, I just planted the shallot bulbs. They should sprout rather quickly as they have been in cold storage.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm jealous.....:laugh:

Anything planted even on Memorial Day is at risk up here. That's usually when I set the 'maters and peppers in the garden.....and I lost them the next day to frost some years. Last time my plants were threatened with frost I used the boxes from 12-packs to protect them......looked like a cemetery when the boxes were in place. 

If I can find a decent selection I'll plant a few fruit trees this year.......no cherries. I'd like cherries but the birds take a toll on my raspberries as it is. I tried strawberries once and the birds took care of that plan. About the only critters I don't have are squirrels......they're up the road and can stay there.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

I like sweet cherries but just too cold for them as bloom too early. I had them 15 south of here but only sour cherries will make it here. 

I keep my fruit tree fence off here as I would not even have apples or peaches if the 2 Emus have their way. They were stripping my native plums off before they even got ripe the last year I was on my old place.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Plums would be nice.....apples I don't eat much of. When I was a kid the neighbor let us have our way with his apples. May try peaches again.

My daughter has fruit trees......planted by the former homeowner. The apples she feeds to her animals and the plums rot on the ground.....:sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

AVB

Be careful of the pear trees. they can be a real PIA:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f279/i-hate-pears-427421.html

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> AVB
> 
> Be careful of the pear trees. they can be a real PIA:
> 
> ...



:rofl:.....I know.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Eating pear I can sell fairly easily.

Now if you're referring to Bradfords I just had about 24 of them taken out. And those thorns can make some petty nasty sores. I got tire of clean up everything a storm came through.

When the electric company volunteer to cut them down and remove them for free I couldn't turn it down. Just going to plant dogwoods in their place. Besides dogwoods smell a lot better than those stinky Bradfords although those Chinese chestnuts are just about as bad to me but at you get something in return for putting up with them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Chives are perking up........after being outside all winter. That'll make the girls happy. I may have to plant more......they keep 'em pretty well pruned back most of the summer. Never shoulda suggested they try chives on baked potatoes......:laugh:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

SABL said:


> Chives are perking up........after being outside all winter. That'll make the girls happy. I may have to plant more......they keep 'em pretty well pruned back most of the summer. Never shoulda suggested they try chives on baked potatoes......:laugh:


Onion or Garlic? My garlic and garlic chives hauling butt. So are those dang wild garlic in the yard. Time to get the 2-4-d out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Onion chives.....pretty tasty. February is a little early for anything to come alive around here. Took a little stroll and checked a few things out to get a plan for when things do warm up. Blueberry bush is taller than me......:thumb: Need to get the weeds and old canes out of the raspberry patch.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Good thing I haven't put my babies in the ground yet heavy frost this morning. Dang it was 80 two days ago and it got down to 26 overnight.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Earliest I'll risk putting plants in the garden is mid-May......I'm still 10 weeks out. I'll set 'em on the covered porch where they are protected from frost when highs average in the 50's.......move 'em to the deck on good days where they can get full sun. When it goes below freezing they come in the house.

Two weeks and I get the seeds started......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

'Maters and peppers will be going in the ground this week if I can con the bride into planting them . . Cilantro, Sage, Oregano and Basil are in pots now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Be a good time for the cilantro. 

I may see if the school will be selling plants this year. None of the g-monsters are going there but I'll see if I can have them select a student that I can buy from. Kids don't go door-to-door for anything around here......not even Halloween. The houses are way too far apart.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Did the LB get the plants in the ground for ya, Rich?? 

I may shoot for the 13th for peppers.......gives 'em about a 10 week head start. Maters might be a week later. 

Still planning on moving the garden inside of my yard to keep the deer out. I've had 0 success for 2 years and getting tired of the results.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nutin' in the round yet . . I hired the neighbor teenager to spade the garden, then planned to till the next day . . then the bottom fell out! ! 

Rain for to days now . . and one more in the forecast, so it will probably be at least a week before he can till

major bummer


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I noticed you were gettin' some rain.....I think we're gettin' it now. 

Not much to do around here this time of year.....other than to get ready. Once the season's here it's pretty much gone......then you plan for the next season.....:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Time to get set up for seedlings. I may invest in a heat mat this year.......the morning sun heats the kitchen table pretty good but that only covers the morning. 

Kid went to the store a few days ago and spotted some fruit trees at a good price......$12.99. He brought home a Gala apple and.....and.....an Ayers pear. All I gotta do now is figure out where I want to plant them. I'll have to hitch a ride with him next time he goes to the store and see what selection they have......a few plum trees would be nice as well as some peaches.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Pepper seeds are planted for what it's worth.....the tray is sitting on top of my tower for heat. Next time my son goes to Home Depot I'll tag along and buy a seed tray heating mat.....and another seed tray for the 'maters. I used a plastic carry-out container from a restaurant......has a nice tight lid and plenty of room for the 12 peat pellets. It's ~8" square and 2 1/2 " tall....perfect. Got a few more of those containers.....may just buy the peat pellets.

I don't know if the neighbor will be tilling this year.....if he does, I'll have him do the big garden again and maybe plant beans and corn again. Just can't seem to break away from having a large garden......nice to grow your own veggies even if it's a pita sometimes......:laugh:

'Maters will go in the fenced area.....I'm tired of the deer ravaging my plants.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The kid came over Thursday and tilled . . planted maters and all the peppers. got a little rain this morning, but has been mostly sunny since the planting . . He did not plant the maters as deep as I would have, but they will be ok.

LB is planting flowers today and soon all will be planted and we just enjoy!


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe I can set my plants back outside. It was sub freezing all week until today.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

AVB, got any insight on rear tine tillers?? Thinking about buying one.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> The kid came over Thursday and tilled . . planted maters and all the peppers. got a little rain this morning, but has been mostly sunny since the planting . . He did not plant the maters as deep as I would have, but they will be ok.
> 
> LB is planting flowers today and soon all will be planted and we just enjoy!


You can plant 'maters as deep as you like.....they just grow more roots. I often plant 'em up to the first leaves.

You're plantin' and I'm just getting started.....:laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When Dad retired, he bought one of the Troybuilt rear tined tiller. . it was a beast, but sure could till up a lot of dirt with little effort. I actually enjoyed tilling his garden using that one

My tiller is a Mantis 9" . . slightly better than using a spade, but only good for small spaces like mine.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I started him digging deep holes but took a break and he seems to have changed to shallower ones . . I think I can pull some dirt up with a rake and help, but would have liked them to be deeper!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> When Dad retired, he bought one of the Troybuilt rear tined tiller. . it was a beast, but sure could till up a lot of dirt with little effort. I actually enjoyed tilling his garden using that one
> 
> My tiller is a Mantis 9" . . slightly better than using a spade, but only good for small spaces like mine.


I wonder if the new Troybuilt tillers are as good as the old ones. I wanted one of those back in the 70's. Front tine is a killer in heavy clay soil.....I'd have to start 2 weeks early. I did the strawberry patch after using a garden fork to break the sod......still a pita. I'll check the Troybuilts and compare prices.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I saw one of those old ones last summer at a yard sale . . almost bought it, but it's just too big for the space I have. Damn things are built like a tank. The guy selling it said it still ran, but that the battery was dead and he did not have the strength to start it using the pull.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I might have to check a yard sale......the one I would like to have is $2,000.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Sabl, 

I used a TB Horse for years. The problem for beginners is trying to till too deep right off the bat. When I first got mine it nearly jerk me down when it got up on the tines. I quickly learned not to do that. :rofl: But you probably how beat up you using a front tine unit. With the TB horse it was as advertise when it came to one hand operation.

Since I have been working these rear tines I have developed a little more experience. There are forward and counter rotating tines. Both have there uses. The counter rotating are good at breaking up compacted soils but get bogged down in loose soils as dirt piles up in front and the wheels loose traction. Forward rotating tines tend to grab the compacted if you go too deep before loosing and tried to take off at the tine speed but work great tilling very deep. I have dug to max deep of the TB horse without problems. I used a couple units that had tines that went both ways. They seems to work fine just didn't much experience with them as I was just repairing them.

Now for how the newer TBs are built I can't answer if they are built as well as they were once since MTD has taken the products because I haven't see any in my shop.

What I do know is most of the tillers are no where as well built as my Horse was.

BTW when I brought my Horse it was 1800.00 over 25yrs ago.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dads' was a Horse . . I did not know they were that expensive! The yard sale guy wanted $300


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, AVB. 

I've seen the Troybilts since I first started gardening in '73......they were expensive back then. Always wanted one but could only afford front tines......the one I have now is ~25 years old. I bought it at Meijer.....:laugh: 

A good tiller is going to be $$$ but I don't like being at the mercy of others. The neighbor has a 5' Befco and does my garden......if he feels like it. Not a matter of money.....I always pay cash on the spot and whatever he feels like it's worth. I don't quibble about price. It's a matter of doing it when I want it done and doing things on my schedule. 

The home improvement stores sell TB......but not the Horse. Dealer's are not too far away but I may go online and have the unit shipped to my door......if I buy one.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Dads' was a Horse . . I did not know they were that expensive! The yard sale guy wanted $300


If it was in good mechanical condition it was a steal......:thumb:

Even back in the day a "Pony" was ~$1200......Horse was the top model.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

SABL said:


> The home improvement stores sell TB......but not the Horse. Dealer's are not too far away but I may go online and have the unit shipped to my door......if I buy one.


That what I did when I got mine, only had a problem getting delivered as the trucking company was trying some funny business but Troy straighten them out. After what I did I wasn't going to drive 100 miles one way just to get it especially when I had paid extra for the delivery.

I was kinda lucky in getting it as I had just landed a very job back then. Honestly it was going to happen one or other as the last time I used my front tine I had to have help getting hands off the handle bars. Even then the blisters peeled off. OUCH. I won't ever go back to a front tine ever again except very light work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dad always did over buy! Wish I knew what happened to his.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

AVB said:


> I was kinda lucky in getting it as I had just landed a very job back then. Honestly it was going to happen one or other as the last time I used my front tine I had to have help getting hands off the handle bars. Even then the blisters peeled off. OUCH. I won't ever go back to a front tine ever again except very light work.


I don't let it get that far.....I start getting blisters and it's time to come up with a new plan. When I did the strawberry patch (now defunct due to birds and weeds) I used a garden fork to break the clay and then I used the front tine. Still lotsa work but easier than getting beat up. 

I'm getting serious about buying a TB Horse.....don't want to go the extra $500 for electric start. I'll probably regret it later.....then again, don't have to worry about replacing batteries. Reminds me that I'll probably need a new battery for the Toro this season.

Rich....I lost track of lotsa stuff my dad used to have.....:sigh:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Sabl, Starting a nature preserve? Most things we like the animals do too. It is a constant battle to keep my chickens along with the rabbits out of the garden. Haven't had problems with deer but my places have always been fenced too. The rabbits I invite to dinner. The chickens are pets so that not going to happen.

I use to fight the crabgrass in the garden too but after I started using 4EC ( a pre-emergence) gardening became much more pleasurable.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Troybilt Horse Rototiller the orig work horse Troy built red horse? | eBay


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got a nature preserve......2 acres growing wild. I tend 3 acres and leave 2 alone. Deer hunting is easy.....sit at the kitchen table drinking coffee and wait for a deer to show up. Ease open the slider and bring a 50cal to bear and pull the trigger. 'Bout jumped outa my chair one morning when the kid shot a button.......button buck. No warning and he pulled the trigger ~50' away......while standing in the house.

Rabbits are a problem but don't do as much damage as deer. Deer can destroy a 'mater crop in a single night. Didn't see as many rabbits last summer.....I may have starved them off with 2 years of failed gardens. Rabbits are always welcome for dinner.....the g-kids love them.
+ Deer hunting is easy.....sit at the kitchen table drinking coffee and wait for a deer to show up. Ease open the slider and bring a 50cal to bear and pull the trigger. 'Bout jumped outa my chair one morning when the kid shot a button.......button buck. No warning and he pulled the trigger ~50' away......while standing in the house.

- Weed control in the garden is "Preen"....works great except for corn. Works good with beans and vines but treats corn as if they were weeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Troybilt Horse Rototiller the orig work horse Troy built red horse? | eBay


Like hell I'm driving to New York.....:rofl:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

You wouldn't want it anyway as it has a 7 hp Tecumseh engine. Very few if any parts are available. Tecumseh has been out of business for some time now though another started making them but only have parts for the one they made. On top of that the pull rope is missing. Definitely not a runner at this time.

I couldn't even sell the one here with a rebuilt 7 hp Briggs with electric start for $500. I haven't crank in a couple years so the carburetor probably needs cleaning again and the flats fixed.

For the gun shot you how I felt then when a Kawasaki shot out 12" flame with the loud report. Nearly pooped in my drawers. It was a bad ignitor miss firing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Restored Post #46 to original. Hit Edit instead of Quote.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Frittered the day away yesterday......too nice and I sat on the porch with a beer. Went for a walk and surveyed the situation......berries are starting to come alive. Blueberry bush has shot up to ~6'......raspberries need the old canes removed and weeded. Blackberries are perking right along......:thumb: 

Too late in the day when I remembered the 'twigs' need planted. I'll do that when we get a break in the rain. The apple and pear trees were camping out in the garage......I forgot about them......:uhoh:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh well Homer Simpson mood. I didn't even get a break until quitting time (6PM) yesterday and it going to be raining next off and on with storms Monday. I already gun shy from earlier where it took out several trees here. You know how brittle Bradfords are. Just hate cleaning up afterwards. That maybe why when the electric company volunteer to remove and clean up 24 of them for free I let them do it. I got three ZTRs scheduled to arrive Tuesday. Oh it going to be a fun week with the rain to do electrical work. I did manage to put my baby tomatoes plants out on the deck, they got sunburn now but looks like they will recover.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Tornado sirens are blaring away......radar shows nothing. 

Dad had a Bradford......lovely tree til the wind blew it down. The worst I have is two firethorn bushes....they grow like weeds. The wood is so hard you have to use a treesaw and be careful about cleaning up. The thorns can easily puncture a mower tire......I didn't duck soon enough when mowing one day and my hat got pinned to my head with a thorn. I'm thinking about cutting them completely down this year......really thinking.

Yep......should be mowing season in your area and the commercial equipment is needing spring maintenance. As usual, my son has the mower blocked in and it will take some time to get it outside. I don't leave much room behind the mower but he takes all he can get.....:sigh:

Sky is really getting gray to the west......I better go outside and take a better look.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All I have is mud, so I will wait until it dries out a bit. I think I would burn it away SABL that way you have no work to do.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Burning would be nice.......but against the law. Can't even burn leaves any more..... I get away with burning small batches of trimmings but nothing big like I used to......my oldest son had a bonfire for his 16th but that was long ago. 

I think the sirens have stopped......must be all clear. Plenty of thunder, though.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Burning still OK around here. Most neighbors have burning barrel or ditch. I don't. Hate to see them leave 8 year olds in charge to satisfy the law that fire must be monitored.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We used to be allowed a 5' X 5' burn pit.....not any more.

OK.....I rechecked. I can and I can't burn residential waste. I can burn the tree/bush trimmings if the nearest inhabited structure is 1,000' away.......but I can't because that's not the case. The neighbor's house is 300' away. 

I see plenty of small trash fires around my area and very few are within the law. I burn small amounts of trimmings on rare occasions and keep a charged garden hose within reach and never burn on a breezy day. Nearest hose bib is 100' and I want to be ready.

I'll take another walk and see what else is starting to stir to life. If the ground isn't too wet I set the fruit trees.....it would be perfect if I can do it between rains.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got the 'twigs' in the ground.....all 2 of them. Soil is nice and damp so I didn't drag the hose out to water 'em......radar shows a serious storm system approaching and they will get more water than they need. 

Haven't looked at the pepper seedlings yet.......I can reach out and touch the container but haven't looked......:laugh: Got a few more days on planting 'maters but not too many. I hate being dependent on others for transportation.....I would have had the seed trays by now.....:sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, getting spring saw my first dandelion in my neighbors yard.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Yep, getting spring saw my first dandelion in my neighbors yard.
> 
> BG


Haven't seen any of those yet but I'm sure they'll pop up soon. A few years ago my yard was a sea of yellow.....they don't bother me. My neighbor to the north probably wasn't happy.....he pays to have his yard treated. 

BG, you'd be proud of my son. He's the one who bought the fruit trees......one of them is an Ayers pear. The trees were planted well away from the house....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My pear tree is history, back in about 2015.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> My pear tree is history, back in about 2015.
> 
> BG


I know you had it pruned back pretty hard a few years ago. That was crazy for the previous owner to plant a tree so close to a structure.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The tree was planted by my neighbor before the house was built.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> The tree was planted by my neighbor before the house was built.
> 
> BG


OK.....seen that happen before. A builder situated a house to save a tree and questioned my comment that the tree would be removed by the person who would buy the house. Right between the two garage doors, ~15' out, was the mulberry tree he saved......:facepalm: I could just imagine the bird 'droppings' all over the cars.....or the driveway.....:nonono:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Setting the peppers on the computer tower did the trick.....:thumb: I finally peeked a few minutes ago and some are pushing against the lid.....:SHOCKED: I planted the seeds on the 18th and didn't expect to see much for a few more days. The BIG shock is the seeds were the ones Rich sent me years ago....:laugh:

Next chore is finding a board the span the two towers......~5'. Then to adjust the window blinds for some sunlight. Indirect sun in the morning and full sun in the afternoon.......might work good enough.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hoo Ray! ! I still have some of those in the fridge!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Hoo Ray! ! I still have some of those in the fridge!


For 2013?? Didn't do bad with ~70% germination. Some may have been for 2014......they're a few years old.....:laugh: I just kept them in my room.....pretty much climate controlled at 72F year 'round. 

Got the plywood in hand.....just have to move a few things and adjust the blinds. Maybe pester my son to drive me to Home Depot tomorrow and get some more peat pellets......gotta get the 'maters started.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I tend to dump seeds that are the same into little zip-lock bags so I don't know how old they are . . Frankly, it does not seem to matter with peppers!

We had a turd-floater this morning . . over 4 inches ( filled the rain gauge that I had not emptied) everything seems to have survived ok . . some looked a little beat down, but sun has been out for over an hour and they perked right up-!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like some serious stuff moving into southern La right now......:hide:

Not seeing any habs as of yet.....but they are timid creatures. 8 jals have popped up so far.....that's a whole garden full. 

Haven't made up my mind on the big garden......if I decide to buy the TroyBilt Horse I'll go for it. 'Maters will still go in my fenced yard......damn deer. 

Oh....plywood plank is in place and doing good. Peppers are getting some nice sun.....and the glare is killing me....:sigh: I'll make adjustments tomorrow.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I grabbed another 'to go' container and put the habs back on the heat source. Gonna tag along with my son when he goes to the store this evening......got so many 'take out' containers that I'll just buy the peat pellets. The Bob Evans containers will hold ~24 pellets and have a nice tight lid.......:thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

'maters are planted......:thumb: Got 20 of the critters in peat pellets.......even found the cross bred Nuggets and planted 2 pellets with 'em. Same batch of seeds I tried last year and they turned out to be pretty tasty. Got another pepper showing......makes 9 so far.

Hitched a ride with my son yesterday and picked up refills on the peat pellets. He had some banking to do at the 'in store' bank branch and I wandered off to get a few things. Wander is an understatement........vision is that bad.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh well I got start seedlings over again. I had them out on the back deck hardening off when a hailstorm beat them up badly. 

I thinking getting one of those cheap backyard greenhouses from HFT.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's not good, AVB......:sigh: They must have been decent sized if you were hardening them off. Rich has a nice little greenhouse......seems to work well for him. I put my seedlings on the covered porch, on good days I move them to the deck. 

I've got the peppers on a chair next to the kitchen slider getting some direct morning sun. I close the blinds on summer mornings because the kitchen table absorbs the sun's rays and generates heat.......in the winter I leave the blinds open to gain the heat.

Peppers are ~1 1/4"......time to transfer to pots. I'll check 'maters in a few days......they generally come up in 5. 

Looks like I'll be getting the mower out in a few days. Back yard needs cut already....:banghead:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

I got to cut about an acre yesterday with a customer's JD 757 60" cut. Didn't take long. I have would finished the back section but the customer showed and was wanting to pull his mower to cut his grass. It be back later as I got to replace both crank seals. 

He was able to start it at first and it was just a bad battery.

Boy I hate to be rush on a repair job. Don't even have the flywheel side seal and JD was closed.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Doesn't take long with a 60" deck......and zero turn radius. Don't have to make those sweeping turns or back up to get that last little patch of grass. 

Bad battery?? That will get you nowhere. You can charge the battery or jump it to get started.....and that's it. Engage the PTO and you're dead in the water......you can drive it around but won't be cutting any grass. I replaced my battery in '09 and expect to do it again this year......probably right off the bat. I really don't expect to get it started without help from the jump pack.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

'Maters are up.....:thumb: Now, if I could get some sun on 'em.

I only marked the X-bred and Corleones.......both are doing great. X-bred are from a few years ago.....still have more seeds.....:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Seedlings are doing good so far. Need to run to Home Depot to get a few things tomorrow and will pick up potting soil and get the critters in bigger pots. Might get some peat pots and see if the watermelon seeds from last year will do anything.

Pear tree doing great......apple tree is being shy.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Apple tree still being shy......pear tree is doing great. Blueberry bush is coming right along and I may get some berries this year......raspberries look rather sparse.

Didn't make it to Home Depot to get the potting soil.......maybe tomorrow. My van is kinda blocked in and I no longer feel comfortable driving......I'm at a point where I may wear reading glasses at all times. 

Mower started, so I won't be buying a battery this week. A little sluggish trying to fire on last season's gas but it finally kicked off. No charge or no jump....if it needed a jump I was going to pull the battery and get a new one. No sense in putting off the inevitable....the battery was replaced in 2009 and has served its purpose. Back yard really need cut......like 2 weeks ago. Went ahead and made an afternoon of it and cut the whole yard. The cheap sunglasses from the eye doctor came in handy......kept the grass clippings out of my eyes.....:thumb: Might make a habit out of using them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hmmmm . . One of the Habanero pepper plants has a pepper on it and it ain't Habanero! . . The plant looks like one, but the frit looks almost like a banana pepper.

And these are from seeds that I planted!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe you started a new pepper.....and can name it after you.....:laugh:

I've done that before.....plant seeds right out of the packet and after thinning you just happen to save the oddball. When you buy plants anything goes....you don't know what you got til it produces fruit. 

Won't know how many habs I have until the true leaves emerge....I got peppers but don't know what is what. Pretty much too late to start any.....but I may give it a go with the 4 peat pellets that didn't do anything. They're still in the Bob Evans take-out container on my computer tower.....makes a good heat source.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Now I gotta figure out what to do with a Kiwi 'tree' vine.....and a seedless grape vine. After a few drinks my son went to the store and decided to buy 'em.....:facepalm: 300' of chain-link fence should do the trick.....after I get the weeds chopped down. Gonna invest in a walk-behind trimmer and see if it will do the job.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Unless you own that fence, I would not plant on it.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Unless you own that fence, I would not plant on it.
> 
> BG


Yep, all mine and not even near the property line. I installed it to keep the dogs in a reasonable area. I think 100' X 100' is reasonable enough......

My neighbor, on the other hand, planted his pine trees right on the lot line. I'll be lopping branches off of them this year so I can mow my grass. I have to do that every few years......nothing pretty but has to be done.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bought a Santa Rosa plum tree when I went to Home Depot......looks pretty nice. I'll stick it in the ground later today or early morning. Pear tree is really perking along.....apple tree is finally going to make an appearance.

Picked up a supply of roofing blades while I was there.......made in the UK?? That was a surprise!!

Really gotta sharpen the mower blades. The tops of the grass blades are brown and tattered.......not a good sign.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Don't know if you follow any of this, but:*

"*Always plant trees and saplings in the third quarter, waning moon, as well as plants that remain in the soil for more than one growing season. Successful fruit trees are generally those planted during the waning phase of the moon. This position of the moon encourages development of root growth and tree bark instead of forcing the plant to proliferate above ground before it has a strong grounding. Saplings with firmly established roots are less in danger of damage and deterioration due to loss of branches or top growth during the winter."

The folks here in the islands swear by these precepts, and the results I can't argue with. Also, they only cut trees (for lumber) on the new moon. Don't really know how it affects the wood, but I have seen a difference in the longevity of lumber cut that way vs lumber cut at other times over the last 25 years. There must be something to it! :grin:

Plants and trees I have planted (here) in the 3rd quarter, waning moon have thrived. Those just stuck in the ground at any old time have mostly withered and died, despite tender care and attention!
*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Then I better get started.......3rd phase began yesterday.....:grin: I'll have to stretch the hose across the backyard......or carry buckets of water. Only need ~200' of hose......the 'orchard' is in the south section and the hose bib in on the north side of the house. 

Time to get goin' on potting the seedlings......picked up some potting soil while I was out yesterday. Might even try potting the kiwi......poor critter not looking very perky......:frown:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in planting by moon phases . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I'm a firm believer in planting by moon phases . .


Then I got the plum tree out just in time. 80% chance of rain tonight should help.......in the meantime I dumped a few buckets of water around the critter. Gonna head to the back porch with a beer and start potting 'maters and peppers.......maybe get the watermelon started. 

Still thinking about buying a Troybilt Horse. $85 a day for rental but that means everything has to be done is a day or do a multi-day rental and still have to transport the thing. I doubt the neighbor will be doing much this season.....maybe not even his own garden. He did mow the other day but I think his wife had to help him get on the tractor. I've noticed new handrails to the house and he's using a cane......:sad:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ahhhh....that feels good. Boots are off for the day......:thumb:

Had to take a break with the potting process. The storm front came through and kicked up some wind......which caused a heavy cold mist on my porch. Doesn't feel all that great without a shirt......just doesn't feel great period. Temps dropped to 65F and have stayed there.....won't get back into the 60's til Monday. Looks like the 'children' will have to stay indoors for the weekend.

Plum tree looks happy.....:smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So far the critters look happy even if they have to sit it out in the kitchen for a few days. Flipped two chairs around and got two trays facing the morning sun.....the other tray has a prominent place on the table. 

Kiwi looks like a goner......not my worry. Seedless grape needs TLC and I'll select a spot along the fence for its new home. Gonna plant it on a north/south running fenceline so it gets full sun......might have to do some research first on direction. I'm thinking full morning sun on one side of the vines and afternoon sun on the other......just a guess on my part. 

Plum tree looks very pleased......makes me pleased....:laugh: Maybe one more tree if there are any more available.....peach should round out my little orchard.....:thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'children' are on the back deck catching some sun......and a breeze. I hope they don't get wind-burn. I'll bring them back indoors in a bit.....warmer in the house. I had to take them outside for watering so the pots can drain.....don't need the water all over the kitchen.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I pulled a few Peppers for a little gettogether yesterday. . The "Mystery Pepper" was hot as hell! . . even our little chilihead said it was hot to her!

'Mater plants are about shoulder high and full of little 'maters. I have been pulling most of the peppers as they set one in order to help the plants get fuller and stronger, but it is time to let 'em do their thing!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lookin' good......:thumb:

I brought the 'little ones' back inside a while ago......the sun was on the other side of the house and the kitchen is just as good when it comes to light. Just checked the temps and it's 60F on the porch.....didn't get all that warm today.

You got peppers and I only have the first true leaves on mine......:nonono: Peppers have been thinned to one plant per pot.....'maters will be thinned soon.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Took a peek at the blueberry bush this morning......got berries.....:thumb: Berries are set near the bottom of the bush and plenty of buds the rest of the way up. 'Maters looking good but it's too cold to take them outside.....:sigh: Peppers look fine and I think a few may be habs.....too early to tell.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'children' are on the deck getting some sun. Not getting much heat at 50F.

Nice potting soil I bought......good crop of small inedible mushrooms....:facepalm: Supposed to be premium potting soil....:huh:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Sabl. Those mushroom spores were added to make it a premium mix.:lol:

The previous owner left a bag of Miracle Grow potting soil. It turns out to be mostly Pine bark with fertilizer. Personally I prefer to go out to my mulch pile or to local the local woods for compost soil. Yes I get some unwanted things and this time of year a little that three stuff that make me so itchy:uhoh:. But while in the woods I usually looking for wild plants for the yard and of course trying to find if the bear does what he supposedly does in the woods.:lol:Though if I see one I probably do it in my pants.

I got to set out my young tomato plants. The two pineapples are taking off, hoping to have a fresh pineapple or two by Summer's end. THe baby pear tree are out and growing as long I can keep from mowing them down.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Pineapple as in Hawaiian fruit?? Those are a 2 year deal I thought and will need protected over the winter. 

Blueberries looking OK but only have berries at the bottom.....frost must have taken a toll on the upper blossoms. 'Maters haven't been set in the ground yet....need to get that done. They look rather pathetic compared to last year's plants. The premium potting soil turned out to be crap......I'll put it to use by filling a hole in the yard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have run out of room in the garden and have some eggplant ready to transplant . . has anyone ever grown eggplant in pots?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I Googled it and after seeing this: How to Grow Eggplants in Pots (with Pictures) - wikiHow figured it's way too much trouble.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I've already done the first 2/3rd's of that list so I think I'll give it a try


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

They are sprouted and read to transplant


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They look good.....:thumb:

I bought a plastic pot a few years ago......went to pick it up by the rim and it broke. Well.....it was 7 years old. Plastic only lasts so long in the sunlight. 

The pots gave me an idea.......instead of planting my 'maters in the ground I may look into some storage totes. Might get 2 plants in one tote and it will keep the 'maters from getting trampled by the dogs. Only thing to remember is to poke drain holes in the bottom....I use a heated steel rod for that.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I've grown Habs in pots because the plants do not get real big, but not 'maters . . I have a bunch of thick hard foam pots that look like clay but weigh almost nothing that I have used for several years now . . I think I'll try the eggplant in those.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SABL said:


> Pineapple as in Hawaiian fruit?? Those are a 2 year deal I thought and will need protected over the winter.



*From a seed pineapple is a 2-5 year thing, but from a planted top it will bear in as little as 5-8 months. I used to have around 2 dozen of them at a time in 10gal pots in the yard. They provided me 10-12 fruits every year from them. They readily send out new shoots after bearing and often will yield up to 3 new plants from one top after bearing. 
*

*The most I have gotten from one single plant is 3 fruits over 2 years and about a dozen new plants. They sure are great in smoothies! :wink:
*


*Of course I'm growing them in the sunny tropics, but I'm told they can thrive in a temperate climate if taken in for the winter and provided with adequate grow lighting. :thumb:
*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I tried bringing in a rosemary bush one winter.....and killed it. Not enough light in the house. Was a nice little bush I grew from a small plant. If I try again I'll take the center of the kitchen table (3' X 6') and put 'daylight' cfl bulbs in the fixture.....it holds 5 bulbs. Don't know about a pineapple......they're pretty cheap at the store. 'Maters are a different story.......the ones at the store have no flavor or texture.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Pretty much done......after not getting started. Never even set the 'maters out.....puny little things in their 4" pots. Might get a better tiller and try next year......maybe. Too much going on early this year and eye surgery set things back.....:sigh:

Maybe Rich is doing better.....if he's doing worse than me he's in trouble. At least Rich gets another chance with the fall growing season.....I get 1 and it's all or nothing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The fall 'maters are up about 3 feet and looking good. The Peppers look to have been partially drowned in the rains from the storm and are not looking very good at all. Cilantro is up and almost ready to use.


----------

